# The Emerald Bobbin. have you seen this?



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Where's the video?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Where's the video?


Excellent point you need to be logged in to see the embedded video so here is a link to it on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwWX48fY3K0


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks. Looks like a nice piece.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

How does the weight compare to other serving tools out? Would it work with the beiter nwspinner?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I would guess it's similar in weight to the Beiter with the smaller weights
and yes it works with the Beiter spinner.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> I would guess it's similar in weight to the Beiter with the smaller weights
> and yes it works with the Beiter spinner.


If is is similar in weight to the beiter in the video, I would like to have one! How much are they going to go for and how do you get on the waiting list?


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I think you should send me one of them and a NW spinner and I will test it for you and let you know what I think. Looks very nice I need to come up with some money so I can order.


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

I can attest on how easy this Bobbin works, even when did not use it as intended. I am a first time builder and the Emerald Bobbin as the Spinner worked great.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You guys have no Idea how nice the Emerald is...And the Spinner for the Bieters is simply amazing...I wanted to post a video of the Bieter whipping around the string, but my camera is busted for that...But I can tell you that for those of you who have Bieters, the NW spinner will work like a champ with no bounce and its fast...

The Emerald is a work of genious

Pats videos dont do his equipment justice, I can serev up a string with my Bieters faster than I ever could...Nice to have that option

As soon as I can find a camera I will show you how fast I can serve with the spinner


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Well,I had a chance to use the jig this weekend on a few string/cable builds,and overall I am very impressed!
My personal guideline on a jig is always how it handles the real thin stuff (halo .014)
and I found myself reaching for the Emerald every time.
It fed out/maintained tension as well as any jig I've used,the ease of spool change out is awesome. if I had any concerns at all,they are minimal and have to do with the width of the face of the spool (it was a little wide when starting to serve from my jig post's outwards and really only when compared to the Bearpaw serving tool's I usually use. The way the thread locks in the slot is a very nice feature.
You have a real winner here!
Please let me know when you have production model's ready as I want a few more for sure!!
Thank's


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hopefully NWSpinner chimes in on this. It's a great looking product. I just want to know the cost.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got a pm, pm me and I will let you know the price. I do not want to post it here, as it is not my place! I will be buying one after a sell another set here locally!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

deerhunter81 said:


> I just got a pm, pm me and I will let you know the price. I do not want to post it here, as it is not my place! I will be buying one after a sell another set here locally!


Your PM box is full ..


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Your PM box is full ..


If you PM Pat (b0w bender), he will get back to you quickly.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Cleared my PM in box. 
If that happens you can always use the contact page at Http://NWSpinner.com


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> You guys have no Idea how nice the Emerald is...And the Spinner for the Bieters is simply amazing...I wanted to post a video of the Bieter whipping around the string, but my camera is busted for that...But I can tell you that for those of you who have Bieters, the NW spinner will work like a champ with no bounce and its fast...
> 
> The Emerald is a work of genious
> 
> ...


Have you started using this product instead of the Outer Limits Moto serving machine?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No

I still use the OL most of the time, but if I want to use my Bieters , I use the spinner...The Bieter is the only jig on the market that I have found that dont tear up serving and I can get a consistant roll out...I have a prototype emerald that Im trying out, so far so good...



TN ARCHER said:


> Have you started using this product instead of the Outer Limits Moto serving machine?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK Ex-Wolverine has been needling me about my video not showing how fast the spinner really goes. (Ha, well deserved too I might add) I took the lime last night to make this video hopefully it will help demonstrate the speed a little better. It shows the Emerald bobbin and the NW Spinner in action.
The emerald and Beiter both work in the same spinner model so if you have the Beiter spinner the emerald will fit in it. Also note the time stamp on the video when it starts and stops spinning. Oh and sorry about the focus issues. I thought I had that autofocus turned off but it still seems to do that. Clearly the spinner causes the camera to get dizzy and throw up on it's self.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like another great addition to string building. I will have to try one. 

As mentioned above, the NW Spinner is great. Very user friendly. Not sure that I could get by without it.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I really like the spinner, I use one with my beiter and it lays a nice serving very quickly!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Just received my Emerald bobbin and could not be more pleased! Very well made and an ingenious design!


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

Scoutll said:


> Just received my Emerald bobbin and could not be more pleased! Very well made and an ingenious design!


Me too and I couldn't agree more....


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

In case any of you missed it on the website the proper threading is like this:


----------



## ShiftyShaft (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW! 
I mean WOW!, I just got one of the combo kits bow_bender sells and this thing is really really slick. I don't know about the pro builders but for joe home string builder it is amazing. cool web site too!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

So if I order an Emerald with the spinner, that spinner WILL fit my Beiter? Or do I have to order a spinner that fits my Beiter the Emerald will work in it?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

You are correct Gunner7800
the emerald and the Beiter both use the same spinner.


----------

